# [emerge] Dépendances circulaires avec Slim (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Impossible d'installer Slim à cause d'un problème de dépendances circulaires.

```
[nomerge      ] x11-misc/slim-1.3.1_p20091114  USE="branding pam -screenshot" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-themes/slim-themes-1.2.3a-r6  9,822 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/slim-1.3.1_p20091114  USE="branding pam -screenshot" 212 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 10,033 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/slim-1.3.1_p20091114', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-themes/slim-themes-1.2.3a-r6', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-themes/slim-themes-1.2.3a-r6', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/slim-1.3.1_p20091114', 'merge') (runtime)
```

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?

----------

## Poussin

mmm cool ça...

Essaie de faire un emerge --nodeps slim puis le refait ton emerge

----------

## Neuromancien

Ca marche.

----------

